# Fehler 37 von Blizzard gewollt?



## Tigra Watanabe (1. Juni 2012)

Hab gerad im bereich http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4008281417 diesen Infoabschnitt gelesen in einem Bluepost, klingt irgendwie als wäre das mit dem Patch extra eingebaut worden:




			
				Scrainzo schrieb:
			
		

> Battle.net
> Es kann sein, dass wir beim Launch von Diablo III die Rate anpassen, in der wir Spieler zu unseren Servern verbinden lassen.  Sollte dies nötig sein, kann es bis zu 40 Sekunden lang dauern, bis ihr einloggen könnt oder bis ihr Fehler 37 erhaltet und es somit später erneut versuchen müsst.


----------



## Sniedelwoods (1. Juni 2012)

Die sind einfach bescheuert. Mit ihrem Battle-Net Wahn und Diablo 3 scheinen sie komplett durchgedreht zu sein ...


----------



## Healnatz (1. Juni 2012)

Naja wenn mans ganz genau betrachtet muss Blizzard den Fehler ja gewollt eingebaut haben sonst würde es ihn nicht anzeigen.. aber ich denke es ist nicht ihre Absicht massenhaft Flames zu provozieren und ihre Kunden zu verärgern..


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (1. Juni 2012)

Kann mir nur vorstellen das die das eingebaut haben damit die server nicht überlastet sind wenn zu viele online sind, aber wie schon wer anders sagte, eine Warteschlange mit Platzanzeige wäre ev besser als fehlernummern mit denen sowiso keiner was anfangen kann, weil Blizz nicht Klartextmeldungen schreiben kann.


----------



## Mayestic (1. Juni 2012)

Das bezog sich meiner Meinung nach nur auf den Releasetag.
Wenn du alle (geschätzte) 2 Millionen Spieler um Punkt 21 Uhr ins Spiel lässt und diese nicht begrenzt kackt das ganze System garnatiert ab.
Ist wie in ner Disco. Da kommen auch immer nur alle paar Minuten ne gewisse Anzahl an Leuten rein und nicht unendlich viele. 
Sonst wirds im Eingangsbereich mit Klamottenabgabe und Kartenannahme ziemlich eng. 

Ansonsten. Also ich kenne in den letzten Jahren kein MMO das anfangs reibungslos funktionierte. 
Egal wie die Taktik ausschaut man kommt die ersten Wochen nach Release vorallem zu Stoßzeiten und am Wochenende kaum auf die neuen virtuellen Welten. 
In Swtor hatte ich gut 14 Tage lang ne Warteschlange von täglich 6 Stunden. Kommste um 17 Uhr von der Arbeit nachhause, loggst dich ins Spiel ein, machst dir was zu Essen, schaust den 20:15 Uhr Film und um ca 23 Uhr konnte ich dann für meine 1-2 Stunden ins Spiel um dann wieder auszuschalten weil ich am nächsten Morgen ja um spätestens 7 Uhr aufstehn muss. 
Oder schaut euch die Guildwars2 BETA an, ja ich schreibe BETA extra groß. Da kann sich ja noch viel ändern aber das aktuelle System mit den Ausweichservern finde ich auch nicht so dolle. Klar man kann wenigstens spielen aber 1. man kann kein RvR machen und zweitens nichts mit Gildenkollegen unternehmen weil die ganze Gilde auf alle möglichen Ausweichserver verteilt ist. 
In Rift hatte ich ähnliche Probleme zu Anfang. Man kam ums verrecken nicht ins Spiel oder wurde bei Invasionen und größeren Events gleich komplett gekickt und konnte nichtmals mehr einloggen. 
Da kam man sich vor wie damals zu WoW Classic-Zeiten. Andauernd der Server weg, die BlizzHP und das Foren gleich mit, keine Möglichkeit von BLizz uns zu informieren was da grade schiefgelaufen ist und massenweise kostenlose Spieltage als Ausgleich für Server die mal plötzlich mehr als einen Tag garnicht zu erreichen waren. 

Ich verstehe nicht warum die Spieler heutzutage sich sowas nicht merken können oder wollen. Ich kann wetten das es mit Guildwars2 bei Release ganz genauso sein wird. Server total überfüllt, RvR nicht aussagekräftig weil der größte Teil der Serverbevölkerung auf Ausweichservern lebt, Freunde die nicht miteinander spielen können nichtmals in 2er Gruppen weil man nur selten aufm selben Server landet und natürlich die ganz harten die 5 Tage nach Release 80 sind und am meckern sind das es für sie keinen Content gibt auf MaxLevel. Und nein das hat nix mit " selber schuld, ihr deppen müsst ja nicht so schnell leveln " zu tun, es ist einfach der Standart das in einem neuen MMO meistens nur die ersten Gebiete halbwegs rund laufen alles darüber ist mit Baustellen übersäht. 
So sehe ich das in jedem Spiel und natürlich auch hier in D3. Was den Damageoutput in Inferno betrifft der ist viel zu hoch. Hat Blizz ja auch nun bestätigt. Die sind mit dem quasi Endcontent einfach noch nie fertig gewesen. 
Was die Spieler aber scheinbar garnicht verstehn wollen ist das nach Inferno erstmal ne ganze Weile nix mehr kommt. Wenn man erstmal da oben ist und seine 50k + dps fährt dann hat man quasi das Spielziel erreicht. Dann wars das. 
Dankeschön neues Spiel oder neuer Char oder wir spielen D3 in Zukunft als Grinder und machen ne Handelssimulation draus. 
Das richtige Mimimi geht ja erst noch los wenn das die meisten mal verstanden haben. Ich glaube viele denken das nach Inferno dann Raids losgehn, Tagesquests, Ruft farmen....möööööööp.... falsches Spiel. 

Aber das ist ne Endlosdiskussion. Das einzige was diesmal anders ist ist das endlich auch mal Blizzard "versagt" hat. All die letzten Jahre wenn neue MMOs rauskamen wurde immer nur mit BLizzard und vorallem mit WoW verglichen. Das hat jetzt ein Ende. Vorerst. 
Jetzt sehen alle das es auch Blizzard nicht besser machen kann als z.B. Trion, NCSoft, Bioware oder EA. Die sind alle gleich schlau oder gleich dumm aber vorallem sind sie alle gleich.


----------



## Sethek (1. Juni 2012)

Also dass man diesen Fehler bewusst gewollt hat und absichtlich herbeiführt, das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt eher weniger vorstellen - dass man ihn billigend und mit vorheriger Kenntnis in Kauf genommen hat, dagegen sehr. Serverkapazitäten kosten Geld, also ist es im Sinne der Gewinnmaximierung ideal, so knapp wie nur irgend möglich zu kalkulieren. Ist ja mit Kosten, die andernorts entstehen, nicht anders.

Für das moderne Manager...tum (fast hätte ich aus Reflex den Begriff "Gesocks" benutzt, aber sowas tut man ja nicht), welches sich oftmals durch "Branchenhopping" auszeichnet, sind nunmal kurzfristige Gewinnsteigerungen das A und O, denn danach richten sich üblicherweise Prämien, und anhand der unmittelbaren Bilanzen empfiehlt man sich für den nächsten Job. Langfristige Aspekte - wie zum Beispiel Kundenzufriedenheit oder Image - sind zwar nicht unwichtig, treten aber hinter kurzfristigen Gewinnmaximierungen zurück.

Es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn es bei Onkel Schneesturm extra ne Abteilung mit Marktanalytikern und Psychologen geben würde, die vorher so genau wie möglich die Schmerzgrenze des Kunden ausloten - und wieso auch nicht? Die Kunden geben den Unternehmen durch Einkauf recht, und es ist ja nicht so, als wäre das ein verwerfliches Verhalten, was man nur bei Blizzard oder generell der Softwarebranche antreffen würde.


----------



## Madir (1. Juni 2012)

@Mayestic

Tolle Ausführung hat nur nix mit Diablo zu tun. Erstens ist Diablo kein MMO sondern ein Single Player Spiel mit COOP Modus und AH, daher sind vergleiche mit MMOs völlig unangebracht. Zweitens bezieht sich das nicht nur auf den Release Tag sondern auf viele Tage danach, z.B. die letzten 3 Tage. Wenn du Diablo vergleichen willst tu das doch bitte mit vergleichbaren Spielen, also primär Single Player spielen mit Online zwang und Online Anteilen/Möglichkeiten. Da ist mir kein Spiel bekannt das ähnliche Probleme hatte. 
Blizzard hat auch nicht zum ersten mal "versagt" sondern zum wiederholten male, nur merkt sich das kaum einer 
Diablo ist das erste Spiel das mir im Single Player Modus Server Lags und Disconnects beschert hat und es war Blizzards freie Entscheidung wie weit sie das Battle.net oder die Online Anbindung integrieren und da sind sie imho viel zu weit gegangen.


----------



## Knallfix (1. Juni 2012)

Alles Gerüchte.
Die hochqualitfizierten IT-Techniker von Blizz arbeiten mit aller Macht daran, dass die Server wieder einwandfrei funktionieren!
Es wurde sogar ein Livestream eingerichtet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HROGFRh2SiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alles wird gut.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juni 2012)

Ich persönlich warte ja auf das Panini Sammelalbum zu Diablo 3 mit Sticken zu allen 75000 Fehlern


----------



## Nicnak (3. Juni 2012)

1 € für 5 Sticker geteilt durch dass es jeden 3ten nur alle paar Päckchen gibt...

Hmm.. bring Blizz nicht noch auf Ideen.. XD


----------



## Schlamm (3. Juni 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Alles Gerüchte.
> Die hochqualitfizierten IT-Techniker von Blizz arbeiten mit aller Macht daran, dass die Server wieder einwandfrei funktionieren!
> Es wurde sogar ein Livestream eingerichtet:
> 
> Alles wird gut.


Also das Video ist ja mal wieder der Hammer xDD


----------



## Schlamm (3. Juni 2012)

Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:

Es geht ja nicht um den Releasetag... eigentlich, da hat man ja schon mit gerechnet.

Sondern warum ging letzten Mittwoch und Donnerstag nichts? Wegen einem kleinen Balanchepatch?

Ich mein, jetzt geht es ja wieder reibungslos. Melkwürdig.


----------

